# Famous architecture in the movies



## bmh032 (Mar 26, 2008)

I watched the movie "Back to the Future" this weekend and noticed that Doc Brown's house and garage in 1955 looked like it could have been a Greene and Greene style arts and crafts buildings. Does anyone know if this is just a coincidence, or did they actually film at a Greene and Greene house? Also, does anyone know of any other movies that used houses or buildings built by famous architects/builders?


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

You're right, it is a Greene and Greene style house and a very famous one at that. It's actually the Gamble house in California that was designed for David Gamble, one of the founders of the Procter & Gamble company. Here's a link to some information.

http://www.movie-locations.com/movies/b/backto.html

The LA Times had photos of the inside and it's a beautiful building.

http://www.latimes.com/features/home/la-hm-1220-gamble-pg,0,1460198.photogallery


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Blade Runner (Harrison Ford's apartment) is set in a Frank LLoyd Wright textile block house in Los Angeles. I think it was teh Ennis house. It also shows up a a few other movies that I can't remember the tile of right now.


----------

